# embroider with bean stitch



## ctardif (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I have forte software. I wanted to pick different fonts to embroider in a bean stitch for outline only. Is there any way to do this without having to trace each letter out. Just hoping there might be an easier way to do this. Thank you.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

No you can't.


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

You could purchase embroidered bean stitch fonts from other digitizers. Here's one called String Bean and a few more can be found here.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

I would recommend upgrading your software.


----------



## slosacco (Aug 24, 2008)

ctardif said:


> Hi, I have forte software. I wanted to pick different fonts to embroider in a bean stitch for outline only. Is there any way to do this without having to trace each letter out. Just hoping there might be an easier way to do this. Thank you.



I also have Forte software that came with our Toyota and we looking into upgrading our software. We have had the PD version for about a year now. 

Does anyone know a good affordable software out there?????


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

slosacco said:


> I also have Forte software that came with our Toyota and we looking into upgrading our software. We have had the PD version for about a year now.
> 
> Does anyone know a good affordable software out there?????


Well the industry standard is Wilcom and I would say Pulse. You really have to shop around for pricing as they are more on the expensive side. I'd recommended looking into Wilcom.


----------



## slosacco (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a trial version of Wilcom on the way and I am also trying DraWings 4 trial. I am going to ISS in Atlantic City this weekend and will try to see others there. I want to make sure we make the right decision due to we do our own digitizing when we have time to.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

slosacco said:


> I have a trial version of Wilcom on the way and I am also trying DraWings 4 trial. I am going to ISS in Atlantic City this weekend and will try to see others there. I want to make sure we make the right decision due to we do our own digitizing when we have time to.


How did you get a trial copy of Wilcom?


----------



## slosacco (Aug 24, 2008)

DeviantPromos said:


> How did you get a trial copy of Wilcom?


Didn't get it yet.... I emailed Wilcom direct and spoke to a rep., they are sending me the software to use for 30 days and I will need to send it back if I don't decide to buy it. I don't have that kind of money to put out right now!!!! I am researching other software.


----------

